# carriage ridge - any discount for tree top trek?



## riu girl (Jun 8, 2010)

Do guests of Carriage Ridge Resort (not RCI guests, room will be booked thorugh a travel web site) receive a discount for the tree top trekking experience?

If so, how do I go about getting the discount and how much approx. of a discount do I expect to receive?

Thank you


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you will have to call 'Ridge' and ask.  Here's the tree top trekking site.


http://treetoptrekking.com/en/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Sylvia W (Jun 9, 2010)

We are currently at Carriage Hills.  When we checked in, we were given a VIP discount card that is good at many local establishments.  Abraska Treetop Trekking at Horseshoe Resort is on the list as taking part in the VIP discount program.  Of course this program includes Carriage Ridge as well.

Also we were offered 100 Horseshoe dollars for attending an information meeting (sales?) one morning complete with refreshments.  If you had time to invest in the meeting, that would pay for your Treetop Trekking depending on how many of you there are.


----------

